
MIPS Acquired by AI Hardware Vendor Wave Computing - velmu
http://www.anandtech.com/show/12989/mips-acquired-by-wave-computing
======
rahimnathwani
More discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17312244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17312244)

------
harry8
Can anyone explain why arm dominated mips? Why is arm better for embedded? Why
no mips phones for example?

